# This weekend



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Who is fishing where this weekend.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Going to hopefully beat some Drums tonight at the CBBT. If it happens I'll post the results tomorrow.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Going to fish my new found "Honey Hole" north of the BB. After I get enough for supper Saturday night I'll move down to the BB pilings and do some LTJ and maybe put a rock or two in the box. I'm hoping that some blues will have moved in the area since last week. Hopefully the back end of the high tide along with the SW wind will produce a nice drift.

Catman.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

My weekend was almost a disaster.

Saturday
Water Stained and Temp 78
Air Temp 88

We started on the Hill chumming. no fish in the boat or on the lines. The fish would chase the weight to the surface then dissapear. Then we tried bottom fishing in EB. no bites or fish. Around 10 we motored to the Cooks Point. Finally we caught fish. 17 White perch and 60+ Mixed size Spot. Who would ever think spot before croaker.

Sunday
Water Clear and Temp 76
Air Temp 90


I decided to troll instead of chum, because my chum i left on the boat overnight came out of the bucket by some strange force. Well trolling produce 2 throw back striper 1 Dumping grounds and 1 on Brick House Bar. No bottom fishing on Sunday.

I'm gonna chum dumping grounds this sunday and Bottom fish in the evening to see if the croakers are in the summer pattern since the water is so warm so soon.


----------



## Yrosnake (Aug 8, 2003)

*Sounds like a great trip*

Mine didn't turn out too well. Cruised to Swan Creek off Rock Hall (first cruise on my trawler). Had a great evening anchored out on Saturday ... decided to head to Love point on Sunday morning. Lots of fishing boats bottom fishing. I anchor out only to get a huge guilt trip from the GF who was feeling queasy. Bottom line - to ensure harmony in the house I cut my trip short and will be better prepared with dramamine and a well stocked food cabinet with lots of ginger ale for the passengers. I did catch one ugly catfish. Anyone have a good recomendation on a GPS/Chartplotter? Hopefully around $500 or so? I can increase my range by travelling at night.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I have the ICOM 270ML to me its the greatest thing since sliced bread (besides my furuno FCV667) It has 1000+ lights, buoys and waypoints already in memory and its accurate. I dont fish without it. I still go to WP's from 3 years ago just to check it and the fish are still there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I installed a Garmin 320C color GPS/chart plotter with Blue Chip along with a Garmin 182C color FF on the the boat this spring. Both units are easy to use, show well in direct sunlight, and I highly recommend them. Garmin probably has the best technical support in the industry.

Catman.


----------

